# Wah pedal used by Supertramp



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone know what WAH pedal was used by Roger Hodgens (Supertramp) in the song "Goodbye Stranger"? Remember the guitar solo at the end?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I always thought that was _the_ Vox Clyde wah sound. Hollow-ish low-mids, round top end, big sweep range.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

why not write him and ask?
http://www.rogerhodgson.com/documents/contact.html


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, will check that pedal out. 
Yeah, not a bad idea to email him directly, that way maybe he'll reveal the whole pedal chain...we'll see.


----------

